# Filter?



## Leprichon (Dec 30, 2009)

Im in need of an inline canister fish filter…

Must be:
•	Top removeable (to remove debree, remove/replace filter media, and to clean etc.)
•	Large enough for 80 gal+ (I have a 55gal now but might want a larger tank later)
•	Top sealed to water pressure (it is near the bottom of a siphon and if the power goes out, I don’t want it to overflow.) 
•	Only really need for its depth (to filter out rocks and other larger mechanical filtration parts before water enters my pump)…


Any advise greatly appreciated...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Eheim or Rena seem to be the best. I have only used Eheim and Fluval, and I say Eheim over Fluval. I have read a posts saying Rena over Fluval. And have read posts saying Eheim over Rena, if you can afford the Eheim.

I love my Eheim Professionel II. i thinks its a 2021 or something like that. I will never get another filter other than an Eheim again. Only draw back is that it was $270 retail when I got it. I think i picked it up on sale for $220 tho.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I have the Fluval 305 for my 55 gallon tank and I love it. It is very quiet and bigs up a lot of debris. However, I recently also added and Aquaclear HOB for more filtration and have seen better water quality.

I have never owned Rena or Eheim, but from what I have read in other posts I can conclude the following about each filter

Rena
They get a lot of praise from many users. They are the cheapest of the three and have really good flowrates. They also have larger media baskets than the Fluval Series. Rena is also praised for being extremely easy to clean and maintain.


Fluval
Fluval filters are priced in the middle of the three. The flowrates are not as high and the baskets are smaller. From what I have read, they tend to be better at mechanical filtering than the Rena filters. 

However, the biggest drawback is the maintenance. Fluvals are a big hassle. The tops are hard to take off. The intake and outtake tubes have ridges on them and are not flexible, unlike those of the Eheim and Rena. For that reason, there are barely any in-line products that will work with Fluval filters. (In-line heaters, in-line UV sterilizers, etc.) Also, because of the ridges, junk can get stuck in them until you prime the filter, causing the air blasting out of the outake tube to release that junk into the water upon starting the filter.


Eheim
These filters are by far SUPERIOR to all others. The Eheim has the best of both worlds. it holds a great amount of media, and does a great job at filtering the water. The tubing is smooth and flexible, allowing one to attach in-line equipment if they wish. They are also easy to maintain. The only problem with Eheims are the price-tags. They are very expensive, and greatly surpass the price of the Rnas and Fluvals.


In my opinion, if money os not an option, definately go with Eheim! They are incredible and you will NOT regret it. If the budget does not allow the purchase of the Eheim, I think the Rena would be a little better than the Fluval, especially if you are looking for a low-maintenance filter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree completely.

THe fluval was messy and hard to clean, and did not allow for customizable filtration really. Also the priming was very difficult. The Eheim has easy priming, and like he said large media baskets. Mine has 4 large baskets, so you can put whatever you want in there. I have a rough filter pad basket, ceramic rings, fine filter pad basket, and one for AC whenever I need it. you can put whatever you want in the thing. Although the Eheim did't have as high a flow rate, i think the filtration was better.

I will never buy another Eheim, because of the price tag, but I'm not sure if I will ever need to. It's a solidly designed, well engineered machine.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, the only reason I have a Fluval is because it came with the aquarium when I bought it off of Craigslist. Speaking of which, why don't you look off of cragslist to see if anyone is selling an Eheim. You can get it much cheaper, and Eheims are so reliable that you should have no problem. Make you you inspect it though and test for leakage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Good advice llamas. Also ebay is a good place to check, although craigslist would probably be cheaper.


----------

